# 1965 GTO vinyl tops



## kanthonyk (Jan 18, 2016)

I recently decoded the Data tag on my GTO and found it to be a rather odd color combo. Mayfair Maize paint and a code 6 for the "beige" Cordova top. I was wondering if anyone has any photos of this combo. Google did not show any so i cant picture what this would look like. Thanks


----------

